# 
70  ,     25
       70,  20
5  !
     .
   2, ?  70    25?

----------


## Piccolina

, .

----------

? 70 -  ?      ?

----------


## Piccolina

"" :-)

----------


## Munhgauzen

> , .


 ,  .

    ,     -    "- ": 




> :,     ,   ,      .  ?      ,    , ..    . ,      .
> 
> : .               .                ,         " "      (   .   21.09.2007 N 22-12/091498).                   (  08.12.2005 N 03-01-20/5-231),       (  21.03.2006 N 13854/05).       ,      ,     27  2003      .            54-  22.05.2003 .                  .          22  2003   54-.               ,   ,    - .    ,          -        (. 2 . 2   54-).  ,         .            .        ,    .             .

----------

,  95
    90
5  
70

----------

> ,  .
> 
>     ,     -    "- ":


,    ,   ? 
,  ,  ......

----------


## Piccolina

Munhgauzen,          ?    :-)

----------

> Munhgauzen,          ?    :-)


.      :  ,     .  100%.

----------


## barraguda

> 2, ?  70    25?


.   ,    .

----------


## Piccolina

,     " "         24  1996 .  132- "      "       31  2005 .  171 "         ()        - "?
              ()     .

----------

> 70  ,     25
>        70,  20
> 5  !
>      .
>    2, ?  70    25?


  2    ?   ,    ?     :      2          1 ,             .   ,        ,       .      ,         2   ?           ?

----------


## Piccolina

> 2    ?   ,    ?     :      2          1 ,             .   ,        ,       .      ,         2   ?           ?


 ,     ,     ?          .   ,     ""    "",        (    ),     ?     ? :-)

----------

?  :   
                                 :  
   ,            ,             ,         .

----------


## barraguda

> ,     " "         24  1996 .  132- "      "       31  2005 .  171 "         ()        - "?
>               ()     .


        .   21.09.2007 N 22-12/091498 <  -  ,   ,      ,       >:
_3.    ,   ,   ()    (   )      -  .         ,   ,              " "    .
                 (  08.12.2005 N 03-01-20/5-231),      (  21.03.2006 N 13854/05).
  ,         ,           ,            (, ).                          14.5      ._

 ,           .

----------


## barraguda

> ?  :   
>                                  :  
>    ,            ,             ,         .


    :   .
 -    .
 -    .

----------

> :   .
>  -    .
>  -    .


       ,          ?    -1     ?               .

----------

> ,          ?    -1     ?               .


  " "...

----------


## barraguda

> ,


, .  :yes:         ( ).  :Wink: 
      :    .      .




> -1     ?


   ?  -1   .




> .


   .         .  ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

- ,    .    .

----------


## barraguda

,     10-15 ..  . ?

----------

1000 .  4000 .  !!!!    ,   ,    .

----------


## barraguda

> 1000 .  4000 .  !!!!


 ,    ...




> ,   ,    .


 -.  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ...
> 
> 
> 
> )


    ,  .  100 .  2800, 1000   4000.,  2000 .  5000.

----------

100 . 2800  100    240 .

----------

> 100 . 2800  100    240 .


    2 .          .     240 .   - .       ?

----------

??   -   ,    60        ,         .
        ,   .

----------

> ??   -   ,    60        ,         .
>         ,   .


    ?        ,  ,   .

----------

50  500 , 100- 1000,

----------


## barraguda

, ,     ,            .
   ?   :Wink:

----------

240 .100   ,         10 .

----------


## barraguda

, ,     ?

----------

3600 +     5 .+    17.
           ,      .

----------

> ,     10-15 ..  . ?


  ?       ?   13000.    .

----------


## Matic

.     .      ,    .         ,    ,    .  .    ,     .        .        ,        .

----------


## barraguda

> ?       ?   13000.


       ,    13.000,  1.300 .  :Smilie: 




> .


   ?  :Wink:       .

----------


## barraguda

> .     .      ,    .         ,    ,    .  .    ,     .        .        ,        .


 ,   ,      ?

----------


## Matic

> ,   ,      ?


   ?   -,   - ().   -  ,     ,   - .

   -,    .

PS ,    ,  ,       ,   ,      .

----------


## barraguda

> ?   -,   - ().   -  ,     ,   - .


 , , .
        .

 -   ,      .     ,   .

----------


## Katyshka

....
     .       ,    ?

           ?
   ,        ( )???

----------


## barraguda

> ....
>      .       ,    ?
> 
>            ?
>    ,        ( )???


        ,      ,      **  . ,          .

Matic      (     ).     .

----------


## Romulus

: ,     ,  ,      . 

            .        ,      ,   . 

,        ,         .      ,          . 

 ,     ,             .         .            ,   ,         .         . 



,     ,   . 



             8 .      64 000 .  ,        ..,     .. 

 11  2010     ..       239        (32 000 .). 

   289       ( 32 000 .)   18     .. 

       . 

         . 

   11      . 


   ..   18     289        32 000 .     ,   .         ,      .

----------

.    -      -       -      1      .          1 ?

----------


## Romulus

> .    -      -       -      1      .          1 ?



 -  .
        .
    ?   ,   .

----------


## barraguda

> ,        ,         .      ,          . 
>  ,     ,             .


        ?
    , , ,        .         ?  :Wink: 
          ,  ?

     Matic?

----------


## Romulus

> ?
>     , , ,        .         ? 
>           ,  ?
> 
>      Matic?


1.   ,    .

2. Matic...    2  ?
     ,      )     )          
    2  = 2  = 2 .
    .
         -    -,     ,    .  -  ,     .

    :
 63.30.3 (   ) 
 92.49    (  ) 

      ,    ,       .  ( , ),   .   .
     .     .        .

-,   "" .

----------


## barraguda

> ,     )          
>     2  = 2  = 2 .


  -   ?

     :   - ""   .   1       ,           ?

----------

> ?   -,   - ().   -  ,     ,   - .
> 
>    -,    .
> 
> PS ,    ,  ,       ,   ,      .


        ?

----------


## Matic

"  "?     . "".

PS         ,   .      Abell,       .

----------


## barraguda

> ?


   ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Matic

, -    .  ,       . ,    "    6%     ?"

----------

